# Clothing Optional / Top Free Resorts?



## meyerfamily (Jun 16, 2006)

Hello,

I did a search and didn't find anything very positive here, so I'm going to ask.  Does anyone know if there are any resorts in any of the systems that either cater to nudists or if they have clothing optional / topfree sections?

My wife and I kind of enjoy the european thing, and we're interested in finding any resorts that have said facilities.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## mikey0531 (Jun 16, 2006)

I know that there's one clothing option resort in Florida -- can't remember the name of it though -- and I see it quite often through Dial an Exchange.

Debi


----------



## Dave M (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.paradiselakes-timeshare.com/


----------



## meyerfamily (Jun 16, 2006)

Unfortunately for me, I live only 30 minutes from there.  Beautiful resort!  What I was really looking for, and I know I was not clear when I posted, is a place in Europe.  We're looking to take two weeks in Europe next year or so and want to   find a place that would fit our taste.

Dave


----------



## JudyH (Jun 16, 2006)

People at our trades in Portugal and Marbella, Spain often did topless at the pools.  Any beaches in St. Martin are topless, with a few clothing optional.


----------



## Indea88 (Jun 25, 2006)

Club Orient, St. Maarten Neth erland Antilles


----------



## nkosi278 (Jun 25, 2006)

on most beaches in the south of France, just take off your top(s) - no one will mind very much!
nkosi


----------

